# Dallas, NC Gaston County AC - 3 month old WGSD M



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am asking the Mods/WGSD experienced people to determine if he is in fact a mix:










Tag#5828
Type PUPPY
Sex MALE
Breed SHEPHERD X
Color WHITE
Cage #F4
Age 3 months
Release Date 09/04/2008
_ADOPTABLE_
Admitted Date 08/28/2008
Area Pickup: 
W 2ND , GASTONIA

This boy made it to ADOPTABLE status! However, dogs in the adopts have 10 days from their Admit Date to be adopted before they can be euthanzied.

This boy can be pulled by a rescue for no fee on 9/7/08…Since AC is open this Saturday, they could also let a rescue take the dog right at 2:00 when they are closing.


http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx?D,P,M,A,0

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalControl/

If a reputable rescue would like help with this boy, please PM me or Danni and we will put you in touch with pull help.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Very light eyes to me.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Wow, I am in complete LOVE.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Gorgeous puppy! But he sure looks like a Husky mix with the blue eye and the muzzle shape.
Sheilah


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Another one in adoptables? AMAZING! Has to be a pretty awesome dog.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well good news and please don't be upset with me because after posting majority opinions off board were he is a SIB/GSD mix or SIB. I apologize to the Board.

He was sent to SIB rescue. Southern Siberian Rescue is taking this boy, as well as the two females that are on the OTHERS list. I notified Mods.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

For what it's worth -- I think his profile looks a little wolfish around the muzzle.


----------

